
Artificial intelligence is trying to write the next Game of Thrones book - ehllo
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/09/artificial-intelligence-is-trying-to-write-the-next-game-of-thrones-book
======
ehllo
Github Link for the chapters:

[https://github.com/zackthoutt/got-
book-6/tree/master/generat...](https://github.com/zackthoutt/got-
book-6/tree/master/generated-book-v1)

~~~
jabretti
Interesting. It's nonsense, but it's a higher grade of nonsense than you'd get
from just using a Markov chain or something. Sentences are of an appropriate
length, and largely make grammatical sense.

 _He woke and threw desperately, his fat skin twisted in black, and the long
wind was closing around, the watchers pushed past the walls, while the
wildling fights set bread and hizdahr’s fires, the galleys of the night’s
watch ate their food for the last time._

The way it intersperses dialogues with descriptive text feels like a real
novel, and it correctly figures out that the grammatical construction of
things inside quotes can be very different to the grammatical construction
outside quotes -- e.g. characters can say things like "Lord Eddard has gone
south" and "We have no glory, only a world upon my roofs" but the voice of the
novel has to keep to third person simple past tense.

I have no idea how to get from here to the point where it actually constructs
a story, even a bad one, though.

